# Indian Lake " scumbags" ALERT!



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Went for another all nighter at the lake again and to my surprise almost got ripped-off. Was the only one fishing at the channel Oldfield by the bridge. Was having no luck,so decided to walk further down south from the bridge to cast some new area, approximately 200 yards from vehicle. Another vehicle then pulled into the lot and parked next to mine. Two guys got out and headed to the water and started fishing. After about an half hours time they started to pack up and head back to the lot. Once they got too their vehicle, they were taking a lot of time preparing to leave. Next time I looked back is when I noticed my interior light was on in my Grand Cherokee. I immediately yelled and sprinted towards my Jeep. They then screamed out of the lot and headed north of the area. They didn't get anything, but two of my rods were hanging out the back of my hatch, close call. Have no description of the guys, but they were driving a early 2000's dark colored Ford Explorer. I will be locking my doors no matter how close I'm to my vehicle for now on. Just wanted to give everybody a heads up and be on the look out for these thieving SCUMBAGS! By the way, got skunked. Terrible night at the lake. Gonna crash now, chat at you all later


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bummer man,thats awfull. An really bold. Be carefull out there...


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Scumbags is putting it lightly.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

That's terrible, I was at old field last night at 11 so im assuming before you, one car pulled and left pretty quick, maybe it was the same scum?.... luckily you noticed the activity
As for the fishing I throw everything I had at them, and nada.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

midoh39 said:


> That's terrible, I was at old field last night at 11 so im assuming before you, one car pulled and left pretty quick, maybe it was the same scum?.... luckily you noticed the activity
> As for the fishing I throw everything I had at them, and nada.


Little after 1:00 a.m. when this happened with the scum. Instinct to run and try to protect your property, but two against one, probably would of been ugly outcome for me if able to confront them, especially with no one around and time of night. Well, lesson learned from the experience.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ohhh, those chilly nights fishing late , might be good to pack some " HEAT ",


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

slabseeker said:


> Little after 1:00 a.m. when this happened with the scum. Instinct to run and try to protect your property, but two against one, probably would of been ugly outcome for me if able to confront them, especially with no one around and time of night. Well, lesson learned from the experience.


CCW


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> CCW


Not sure about everyone else, but I'm trying to make through my life without killing someone. My family is worth killing for, my personal belongings... Not so much. Just my opinion. I'm a gun owner, and if I get it out, bullets are coming out the business end! That's why I don't CCW. 

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats crap. I never lock anything. Should probably rethink that


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Like a said on another thread this country is way too easy on thieves. If someone gets caught stealing cut there hands off .I'm sure then stuff like this will rarely happen


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Public caning.... I would go watch.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Bucks4life said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but I'm trying to make through my life without killing someone. My family is worth killing for, my personal belongings... Not so much. Just my opinion. I'm a gun owner, and if I get it out, bullets are coming out the business end! That's why I don't CCW.
> 
> Again, just my opinion.


Never point a gun at someone unless you intend to kill them that's my 2 cents worth


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Thats crap. I never lock anything. Should probably rethink that


It's almost better to leave cars unlocked with nothing at all in them. Less broken windows that way. I never lock my truck but the only thing that'll fit is a small thin profile toolbox behind my seats. I've got a Chevy 2500 hd regular cab.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bucks, I agree but if it came up that the two were going to do harm to me, I would at least like to have a deterant


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Bucksforlife.....
If you did for example get caught up on the two jerks. (Speaking from experience) taking on 2 guys at the same time is bad news and unless you have something to even the odds. Keeping up with 2 guys that are trying to take you out is about impossible without some serious training.
I agree with you if you pull a gun. If i pull a gun i fully intend and will use it if the threat continues after i have pulled the weapon.
Look at it from this angle. 
(If u had weapon and ccw) you could have walked up on them and caught them in the act.
Pulled a pistol. And said dont move or i will shot you. Called the police and held drawn down on the thieves until police arrived. They go to jail you bagged 2 bad guys and they pay for their crime.
In just that instance make sure while on the phone with the dispatcher the you clearly explain that you have a weapon and are drawn down on the criminals. That you have not fired your weapon and are holding it on the criminals until police arrive and will imediately follow directions of officer. That way the officers are less likely to come out guns drawn on you. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

This is bull. I'm going to start parking my vehicle in some of these spots with the dome light on and a fifty$ on the seat. Sit in the bushes and wait. 
This is what the police should be doing.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bucks4life said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but I'm trying to make through my life without killing someone. My family is worth killing for, my personal belongings... Not so much. Just my opinion. I'm a gun owner, and if I get it out, bullets are coming out the business end! That's why I don't CCW.
> 
> Again, just my opinion.


That is exactly the way it's is supposed to happen. You cannot brandish a weapon and threaten someone. Even if you're thing them to leave you alone or are otherwise 100% in the right, you will get charged. 

If you pull your weapon out you better fire it or have an unreproachable reason for not using it...


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

brent k said:


> Bucksforlife.....
> If you did for example get caught up on the two jerks. (Speaking from experience) taking on 2 guys at the same time is bad news and unless you have something to even the odds. Keeping up with 2 guys that are trying to take you out is about impossible without some serious training.
> I agree with you if you pull a gun. If i pull a gun i fully intend and will use it if the threat continues after i have pulled the weapon.
> Look at it from this angle.
> ...


Brent, I hear you loud and clear, I just don't want some punk teenagers blood on my hands for stealing my stuff. The option to CCW is one I support, just not one I personally will participate in. It's just too important of a decision... One I don't want to have to make. Anger will almost always persuade you to do the wrong thing.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Bucks4life said:


> Brent, I hear you loud and clear, I just don't want some punk teenagers blood on my hands for stealing my stuff. The option to CCW is one I support, just not one I personally will participate in. It's just too important of a decision... One I don't want to have to make. Anger will almost always persuade you to do the wrong thing.


I fully understand. I know exactly what your saying. I truly can relate. (Time spent in army) ill leave it at that. 
2 things though...
First you no matter what need to make sure when and if a situation arises you go home to your family.
Second- i spent 7 years of my life living by this...
ITS BETTER TO BE JUDGED BY 12 THAN CARRIED BY 6. 
i dont know you my friend but id hate like hell to see or hear of something bad happening.
Crooks are getting worse by the day and deserve everything they get. 
Not trying to preach or anything.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

brent k said:


> I fully understand. I know exactly what your saying. I truly can relate. (Time spent in army) ill leave it at that.
> 2 things though...
> First you no matter what need to make sure when and if a situation arises you go home to your family.
> Second- i spent 7 years of my life living by this...
> ...


Bucks and Brent...I would never draw on a person or persons stealing from me. But when I try to run them off I hope they exit stage left and are not agressive


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bucks and Brent...I would never draw on a person or persons stealing from me. But when I try to run them off I hope they exit stage left and are not agressive


Saugeye tom.
What would you do if they became aggressive. Im not trying to be smart or anything.its just something you have to consider ya know.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

brent k said:


> Saugeye tom.
> What would you do if they became aggressive. Im not trying to be smart or anything.its just something you have to consider ya know.


I too spent 6 years as a lrrp. They would get a small chance to cease and desist......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I too spent 6 years as a lrrp. They would get a small chance to cease and desist......


If I fear for my life and we'll being I would take action. I have ccw insurance . I am a prudent 53 yr old.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> If I fear for my life and we'll being I would take action. I have ccw insurance . I am a prudent 53 yr old.


I also would hate to take a life......


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Not sure what lrrp is. I guess for me im just a laid back kind of guy. UNTIL someone tries to harm whats mine take whats mine or anything along those lines then i just can not give chance for nithing to be done. If i catch them i will draw down i will issue warnings to stop and submit themselves to the ground i will make aware that if they do not take my orders that i will fire on them. I cannot just stand by and let a crimminal harm mine or my familys well being weather it be stealing destroying or harming physically.
Thank God i havent had to deal with that on my homefront yet but if the day comes these are the decisions i have made. 
It truly just burns me to the ground that honest hardworking people like our selves have to worry all the time about crimminals. Its sickening. 
I am absolutely not trying to offend anyone just my opinion and thoughts on the matter. 
Sorry for the book fellas.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

brent k said:


> Not sure what lrrp is. I guess for me im just a laid back kind of guy. UNTIL someone tries to harm whats mine take whats mine or anything along those lines then i just can not give chance for nithing to be done. If i catch them i will draw down i will issue warnings to stop and submit themselves to the ground i will make aware that if they do not take my orders that i will fire on them. I cannot just stand by and let a crimminal harm mine or my familys well being weather it be stealing destroying or harming physically.
> Thank God i havent had to deal with that on my homefront yet but if the day comes these are the decisions i have made.
> It truly just burns me to the ground that honest hardworking people like our selves have to worry all the time about crimminals. Its sickening.
> I am absolutely not trying to offend anyone just my opinion and thoughts on the matter.
> Sorry for the book fellas.


 long range recon patrol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

brent k said:


> Not sure what lrrp is. I guess for me im just a laid back kind of guy. UNTIL someone tries to harm whats mine take whats mine or anything along those lines then i just can not give chance for nithing to be done. If i catch them i will draw down i will issue warnings to stop and submit themselves to the ground i will make aware that if they do not take my orders that i will fire on them. I cannot just stand by and let a crimminal harm mine or my familys well being weather it be stealing destroying or harming physically.
> Thank God i havent had to deal with that on my homefront yet but if the day comes these are the decisions i have made.
> It truly just burns me to the ground that honest hardworking people like our selves have to worry all the time about crimminals. Its sickening.
> I am absolutely not trying to offend anyone just my opinion and thoughts on the matter.
> Sorry for the book fellas.


I agree with you. 100 percent check your pm


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Sent pm back at u sir.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't carry a gun, but do feel some comfort with my friends who do. I do carry a stun gun in hopes that I could lay them down and walk away. You can have my stuff, it is replacable. I have been robbed at gunpoint 2 times in my life. They got money and left me unharmed, my fear is had I pulled a gun, one of us might have been shot. Could be me. If protecting my family I would take that chance, but you can have my fishing equipment, even though I spent good money and am partial to it


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I also would hate to take a life......


Shoot them in the knees so they can't get away and then call the police. Problem solved guys lol.

In all seriousness, I support ccw but I agree with others that it would be a tough decision to pull out a weapon over stolen items. If they were to get aggressive, I'm sure I would pull out the weapon but not sure I would shoot to kill. Would never want anything like to ever happen.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Scum, indeed! Sorry that you had to experience that. I come from a long line of ill-tempered men on my Dad's side. A couple years ago, channeling the spirit of my father, I chased a couple kids off my property (who were messing around with my house) at two in the morning with a loaded gun in hand. When I got back to my house, and got calmed down, I could not believe how stupid I had been. From that experience and knowing myself, I've come to realize that I'm probably the last person in the world who should carry. And I worry about others out there with the the same mentality who do carry. That being said, I'm not above dousing the face of my assailant with bear spray and breaking a few bones while they're on the ground writhing in pain, which, ironically, can also land you in trouble if you overdo it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Scum, indeed! Sorry that you had to experience that. I come from a long line of ill-tempered men on my Dad's side. A couple years ago, channeling the spirit of my father, I chased a couple kids off my property (who were messing around with my house) at two in the morning with a loaded gun in hand. When I got back to my house, and got calmed down, I could not believe how stupid I had been. From that experience and knowing myself, I've come to realize that I'm probably the last person in the world who should carry. And I worry about others out there with the the same mentality who do carry. That being said, I'm not above dousing the face of my assailant with bear spray and breaking a few bones while they're on the ground writhing in pain, which, ironically, can also land you in trouble if you overdo it.


Deazl carries the bear fogger and I will agree that his temper will cause him to fly off the handle WAY too easily. He almost sprayed me because I disagreed on what color Joshy would be best for where we were fishing! (Completely joking)

I am not one of those I'll tempered men you speak of. (Right?) But I married an attorney before I needed one so it's a win win either way for me! I carry about half the time I leave the house and I think that people get in situations they wouldn't normally put themselves in had they not been carrying. I avoid those situations like the plague!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

brent k said:


> Not sure what lrrp is. I guess for me im just a laid back kind of guy. UNTIL someone tries to harm whats mine take whats mine or anything along those lines then i just can not give chance for nithing to be done. If i catch them i will draw down i will issue warnings to stop and submit themselves to the ground i will make aware that if they do not take my orders that i will fire on them. I cannot just stand by and let a crimminal harm mine or my familys well being weather it be stealing destroying or harming physically.
> Thank God i havent had to deal with that on my homefront yet but if the day comes these are the decisions i have made.
> It truly just burns me to the ground that honest hardworking people like our selves have to worry all the time about crimminals. Its sickening.
> I am absolutely not trying to offend anyone just my opinion and thoughts on the matter.
> Sorry for the book fellas.


So if they just run after your warning, do you shoot them?


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

For breaking into my vehicle i wouldnt. Break into my house darn good possibility castle doctrin states if i am in fear of my life. I would have to think if the crooks run b.c. you draw a gun on them. That may be enough to change their mind in the future.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Would you shoot someone in the back?. Are they going to retrieve a weapon ???


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

A million questions could be asked. It all depends on the situation and what happens in the moment. Shoot in the back no.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If you would draw your weapon for someone breaking into a vehicle you may be the one going to jail. You are not the Police .
You never ,ever draw your weapon to scare or stop someone form theft. Only one reason to draw, and that is if you are in fear of you life and to stop the threat with deadly force


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

If i feel the need to draw my weapon i will draw my weapon. Simple as that. If consequences follow well then they do.but ill be damned if im gonna let some scum bag try and hurt or takes whats mine. Simple as that. Anyone else can do what they wish. Im speaking for just myself. THAT SIMPLE!!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You will go to jail, a CCW does not give you rights to arrest or detain for someone stealing. Its that simple


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

brent k said:


> If i feel the need to draw my weapon i will draw my weapon. Simple as that. If consequences follow well then they do.but ill be damned if im gonna let some scum bag try and hurt or takes whats mine. Simple as that. Anyone else can do what they wish. Im speaking for just myself. THAT SIMPLE!!!



I am not saying this to antagonize you but your post made me think you have not fully thought of your family and friends. You draw a weapon for a bad reason like theft, and you'll go to jail. The theifs may not get what's in your car, but in return you leave your friends and family to fend for themselves.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Guess thats what atournys are for. Situation dictates and i draw a weapon. If i brake the law drawing the weapon. Fine ill hire an attourny and deal with the issue. I will not stand by and let "scumbags" do harm to my life in any way shape or form. That simple.
I am as laid back and as simple as it gets. Id do anything to help others in need. Ill give my shirt off my back. 
I am not a wealthy person financially ( im very very rich with friends and family) but with what i do have i have killed myself to get just like most anyone else this day and age. For some "scumbag" to try and take what i have earned or to try and inflict damage or harm to anything of mine property or person then i will do what i have to do to protect it. 
Theft likely i will not shoot the person but guarenteed they will have a damn good reason not to come back.

Am i a loose cannon NO! like said i will do what i need to do as situation dictates that is clear and simple.

If someone wants something of mine. Ask some stuff i dont want to give up. But other things im more than likely to say hey if you want it lets work something out or i might give it to them. 
But there is no reason at all what so ever to steal under any circumstances.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

He will not go to jail for drawing his gun. Huh..my be the scum will call the Copa ......911..what's your emergency.....I was robbing a man and he pulled a gun on me.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

CASTLE DOCTRINE


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Castle Doctine does notapply to someone breaking int your vehicle. I am in no way trying to argue with you and I am a strong supporter of CCW but you need to study the laws or you may end up in hot water some day. If you shoot someone for stealing or breaking into your vehicle you will go to jail and be tried and justly so.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow! A lot of emotions on this issue. Just wanted to warn other members about some thieves at Indian Lake. Didn't mean to cause a stir about it. Not trying to sound like a "know it all" , but was a Correction Officer for 18 years at two jails and three prisons in Ohio until recent years. Bottom line, if you pull a weapon on anybody for any other reason than protecting bodily harm or stopping violent aggression, you could be facing serious problems with the law. I'm all for CCW and understand everyone's passionate opinions, but have personally had to book people in jail and oversee inmates in prison for having emotionally bad judgment brandishing or using a weapon. By the way, if you hold someone at gun point until the authorities arrive, you will be drawn on at arrival. No officer in their right mind is going to trust information given to dispatch when arrival at scene. They want to go home to their families alive that day and every day. Just like many on this discussion, I also have extensive weapons and unarmed self defense training with military and Corrections, but know when I'm out matched on a given situation. When I was at work back then, I had to run to trouble instead of knowing when to back off within the free society environment. Even if I maybe would've whipped the "living heck" out of those guys, I also possibly would've went to jail. Something I'm still trying to make adjustment with being out of Corrections in recent years. I don't agree with all of our crazy laws, but within the "do gooder" society we live in, that's the way it is. The bad guys always seem to have the upper hand on us law abiding citizens. Most murders worldwide are the cause of high emotion, passion and not premeditated. So just be careful about having that CCW weapon with you and think clearly before letting it be shown or used. Even though I highly agree with us having CCW, this is one reason why I personally don't have CCW myself. Not to mention, where can you legally carry without possible legal worries anyway. Just my opinion and experience on this issue.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

slabseeker said:


> Wow! A lot of emotions on this issue. Just wanted to warn other members about some thieves at Indian Lake. Didn't mean to cause a stir about it. Not trying to sound like a "know it all" , but was a Correction Officer for 18 years at two jails and three prisons in Ohio until recent years. Bottom line, if you pull a weapon on anybody for any other reason than protecting bodily harm or stopping violent aggression, you could be facing serious problems with the law. I'm all for CCW and understand everyone's passionate opinions, but have personally had to book people in jail and oversee inmates in prison for having emotionally bad judgment brandishing or using a weapon. By the way, if you hold someone at gun point until the authorities arrive, you will be drawn on at arrival. No officer in their right mind is going to trust information given to dispatch when arrival at scene. They want to go home to their families alive that day and every day. Just like many on this discussion, I as well have extensive weapons and unarmed self defense training with military and Corrections, but know when I'm out matched on a given situation. When I was at work back then, I had to run to trouble instead of knowing when to back off within the free society environment. Even if I maybe would've whipped the "living heck" out of those guys, I also possibly would've went to jail. Something I'm still trying to make adjustment with being out of Corrections in recent years. I don't agree with all of our crazy laws, but within the "do gooder" society we live in, that's the way it is. The bad guys always seem to have the upper hand on us law abiding citizens. Most murders worldwide are the cause of high emotion, passion and not premeditated. So just be careful about having that CCW weapon with you and think clearly before letting it be shown or used. Even though I highly agree with us having CCW, this is one reason why I personally don't have CCW myself. Not to mention, where can you legally carry without possible legal worries anyway. Just my opinion and experience on this issue.


Great post. Right on man.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> Castle Doctine does notapply to someone breaking int your vehicle. I am in no way trying to argue with you and I am a strong supporter of CCW but you need to study the laws or you may end up in hot water some day. If you shoot someone for stealing or breaking into your vehicle you will go to jail and be tried and justly so.


Read the castle doctrine


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Castle Doctrine ONLY applys if you are IN your home or vehicle and in fear of your life. NOT if you are outside your vehicle and someone is breaking into it. All the doctrine states is that you do not have to retreat if possible. Again your license does not give you the authority to arrest and detain, you are not a police officer
Didnt anyone pay attention at their CCW classes??


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Orlando said:


> Castle Doctrine ONLY applys if you are IN your home or vehicle and in fear of your life. NOT if you are outside your vehicle and someone is breaking into it. All the doctrine states is that you do not have to retreat if possible. Again your license does not give you the authority to arrest and detain, you are not a police officer
> Didnt anyone pay attention at their CCW classes??[/QUOTE
> I've said it from the beginning. 8 hours of training isn't enough to turn these cowboys loose with a weapon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> Castle Doctrine ONLY applys if you are IN your home or vehicle and in fear of your life. NOT if you are outside your vehicle and someone is breaking into it. All the doctrine states is that you do not have to retreat if possible. Again your license does not give you the authority to arrest and detain, you are not a police officer
> Didnt anyone pay attention at their CCW classes??


If I'm there when they are in my vehicle..draw..they threatened me. With a tire iron Kung fu...I don't care. Threatened


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> Castle Doctine does notapply to someone breaking int your vehicle. I am in no way trying to argue with you and I am a strong supporter of CCW but you need to study the laws or you may end up in hot water some day. If you shoot someone for stealing or breaking into your vehicle you will go to jail and be tried and justly so.


Not gonna shoot unless I'm threatened orlando


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> Castle Doctrine ONLY applys if you are IN your home or vehicle and in fear of your life. NOT if you are outside your vehicle and someone is breaking into it. All the doctrine states is that you do not have to retreat if possible. Again your license does not give you the authority to arrest and detain, you are not a police officer
> Didnt anyone pay attention at their CCW classes??


And there is such a thing as citizens arrest I think


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> And there is such a thing as citizens arrest I think


Well said sir. Well said.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

. I suggest you get a attorney on retainer, you will need one someday


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Slippery slope you're going down, doesn't take much to loose the last piece of traction and go over the edge, be safe out there. Better be right if you plan on going down the path of making a citizen arrest.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

You have the right to protect your property and if someone is in the process of breaking in your vehicle or have entered your vehicle you can hold them there until law enforcement has arrived. Ohio Law gives you the right to protect what is yours. You cannot shoot them for breaking in your vehicle or stealing from you unless they threaten you with deadly force. But you sure as hell can hold them there until law enforcement arrives.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Orlando said:


> . I suggest you get a attorney on retainer, you will need one someday












Enough said.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

It depends, sure you could probably intimidate some snotty nose kid who decided to steal for the first time, but what would you do when you encounter a hardened criminal and you try to stop him, if you think he's simply gonna comply you are sorely mistakened, no what? That's the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I'm on another local car site with a bunch of members that are hardcore CCW carriers (including several certified instructors). Man alive would they jump all over the guys in this thread that are saying they would pull a gun on someone breaking into their car.

Some of you need to go back to CCW class.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Citizens Arrest Laws:

"The arrest of an accused without a warrant by any person, upon probable cause to believe that a felony has been committed and that the person detained committed it. In Ohio, a citizen's arrest is the only power of arrest conferred on the general public. "

Key word here is FELONY

If you hold someone against their will at gunpoint you may be the one charged with the felony


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

arlee13 said:


> You have the right to protect your property and if someone is in the process of breaking in your vehicle or have entered your vehicle you can hold them there until law enforcement has arrived. Ohio Law gives you the right to protect what is yours. You cannot shoot them for breaking in your vehicle or stealing from you unless they threaten you with deadly force. But you sure as hell can hold them there until law enforcement arrives.


Finally someone with sense


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugernut said:


> It depends, sure you could probably intimidate some snotty nose kid who decided to steal for the first time, but what would you do when you encounter a hardened criminal and you try to stop him, if you think he's simply gonna comply you are sorely mistakened, no what? That's the point I'm trying to make.


THE above was for Orlando I believe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> . I suggest you get a attorney on retainer, you will need one someday


Truly hope I NEVER have to use deadly force orlando


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> Citizens Arrest Laws:
> 
> "The arrest of an accused without a warrant by any person, upon probable cause to believe that a felony has been committed and that the person detained committed it. In Ohio, a citizen's arrest is the only power of arrest conferred on the general public. "
> 
> ...


Breaking my 40000 truck...with intent...felony?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You have been given good advice from me and others , wether you choose to listen or not is your decison
Goodluck , you will need it someday
I am done


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> You have been given good advice from me and others , wether you choose to listen or not is your decison
> Goodluck , you will need it someday
> I am done


Thank you


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> You have been given good advice from me and others , wether you choose to listen or not is your decison
> Goodluck , you will need it someday
> I am done


Luck is where Preperation meets opportunity like I said...I NEVER. want to draw.


----------

